# Danhausen is All Elite!



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*After making a surprise appearance in the main event, Tony Khan has announced that Danhausen is officially All Elite! Even the people who hate the goofy shit on this show can appreciate his special brand of comedy.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486532166477565953*


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Danbowser sucks, bad sign Tony.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

The one joke wrestler who's actually entertaining. I can get behind this.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Very nice, very evil.

Will suck a lot if they just stick him in the clown car with the Hardlys, Trashitty, Minivan buddies, etc. He could actually be entertaining.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Eh. I like Danhausen a lot, but now he's in AEW with their brand of comedy. They're gonna make me hate him after a few months. Shame. He's pretty much the only wrestler I actually find funny.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Apparently the tennis man is a fan of this guy. So how long until he turns on him?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh no, I just had a horrifying vision of a Jericho/Danhausen feud. @The Legit Lioness, please talk me off the ledge.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Tell it like it is said:


> Apparently the tennis man is a fan of this guy. So how long until he turns on him?


One segment with the Bucks or Trashitty should do it.


----------



## zodiacF5 (Apr 3, 2017)

Would like to see Danhausen and R-Truth in a segment


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Oh no, I just had a horrifying vision of a Jericho/Danhausen feud. @The Legit Lioness, please talk me off the ledge.


*Pick your poison: Danhausen and Orange Cassidy team, or Danhausen and Jericho feud?*


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Oh no, I just had a horrifying vision of a Jericho/Danhausen feud. @The Legit Lioness, please talk me off the ledge.


You just spoke that evil into this world. Fuck.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Pick your poison: Danhausen and Orange Cassidy team, or Danhausen and Jericho feud?*


Jericho was at least good for most of his career, so I would take that over anything with lifelong goofs.

But...knowing late stage Jericho, this will end in a vat of teeth or something he thinks is funny, but is actually really dumb.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

GNKenny said:


> You just spoke that evil into this world. Fuck.


I know. God damn it. I should burn my account.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Awesome, awesome, awesome!! 


I just hope he doesn’t end up being painfully wasted.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Boo.


----------



## BigMacAttack44 (Nov 15, 2021)

With all the great wrestlers out there, AEW signs this idiot? Buddy Matthews? John Morrison? Bray Wyatt? EC3? Jesus Christ! 

I've heard him talk and he is sooooo annoying! It's no wonder why I just watch AEW Dark every week over Dynamite now


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Pick your poison: Danhausen and Orange Cassidy team, or Danhausen and Jericho feud?*


I'd actually like to see Danhausen team with someone who is super serious because that would be funny.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Jericho was at least good for most of his career, so I would take that over anything with lifelong goofs.
> 
> But...knowing late stage Jericho, this will end in a vat of teeth or something he thinks is funny, but is actually really dumb.


*Well, I think we can both agree that this was much better than Tony Khan doing something stupid and signing Gargano.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I'd actually like to see Danhausen team with someone who is super serious because that would be funny.


LANCE STORM!


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> Very nice, very evil.
> 
> Will suck a lot if they just stick him in the clown car with the Hardlys, Trashitty, Minivan buddies, etc. He could actually be entertaining.


I kind of love the idea of him just randomly showing up in matches, backstage interviews and during promos. He is perfect as a guy that pisses off heels and hypes up faces.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Geeee said:


> I'd actually like to see Danhausen team with someone who is super serious because that would be funny.


That's absolutely the best usage of him. All he needs is 1-3 minutes a week and an occasional match.

However, since this is AEW I have no faith in that. He'll be going 20 minutes with the world champion in the opening match in no time. 

If I'm wrong I'll admit so, but I doubt I'll be.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

All this while he was under contract.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

BigMacAttack44 said:


> With all the great wrestlers out there, AEW signs this idiot? Buddy Matthews? John Morrison? Bray Wyatt? EC3? Jesus Christ!
> 
> I've heard him talk and he is sooooo annoying! It's no wonder why I just watch AEW Dark every week over Dynamite now


You don’t like Mark Hamill’s Joker? That’s what he models his voice from lol


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Geeee said:


> I'd actually like to see Danhausen team with someone who is super serious because that would be funny.


Now all I want is a team of Danhausen and Pac. It was be amazing if Danhausen turn out to be the one person that Pac actually liked. He is a bastard constantly to everyone, then Danhausen shows up and he just smirks.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

GNKenny said:


> Eh. I like Danhausen a lot, but now he's in AEW with their brand of comedy. They're gonna make me hate him after a few months. Shame. He's pretty much the only wrestler I actually find funny.


I'm pretty sure he'll be doing and writing his own stuff much like the rest of the roster does, if you think the comedy is bad from OC and the Bucks, then it's because that is their idea of funny and the character they want to portray, but you have creative freedom for the most part in AEW so if he's actually funny (haven't seen much of him) then I'm sure he will stay funny.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Just keep him away from Jericho or the Bucks and he'll be fine


----------



## BigMacAttack44 (Nov 15, 2021)

I'm officially done with AEW. TK is god damn drunk. I may check out Revolution in March, but right now AEW is WWE light. I stopped watching WWE because of shit like this! What has happened to this fucking company?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Sigh my job just got ten times harder. Threads about his size his gimmick sigh


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

They signed another skinny dofus...


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I just made a crazy realization. Danhausen helped OC. If the joins Best Friends, does that mean that we could get Danhausen in Chaos?! Toru Yano and Danhausen tag team.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Geeee said:


> I'd actually like to see Danhausen team with someone who is super serious because that would be funny.


Is he the third member of that House of Black Kings stable?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Geeee said:


> I'd actually like to see Danhausen team with someone who is super serious because that would be funny.


I'm all for a Danielson and Danhausen pairing. Would be ultra entertaining.

Bryan eats that shit up and could 100% make it fantastic.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Firefromthegods said:


> Sigh my job just got ten times harder. Threads about his size his gimmick sigh


Literally the next post lmao



TheGreatBanana said:


> They signed another skinny dofus...


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

Khan really likes his face painted wrestlers


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Pick your poison: Danhausen and Orange Cassidy team, or Danhausen and Jericho feud?*


Heard somebody mention Danhausen and Andrade the other day. I think that could be a good team. Andrade doesn't understand English, Danhausen doesn't understand business. Team them up to get all the monies, or perhaps steal that little boy away from Mr. Stink?

Sounds fun.

I'm not a big Danhausen fan, but I like comedy in my wrestling. There's potential here, we'll just have to see where things go. My guess is Danhausen is gonna be a kind of background character in almost everbody's feud, kind of the comedy devil on your shoulder type character, lurking around trying to find a way to make money of of everbody else fighting, without actually getting too involved in-ring himself.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Heard somebody mention Danhausen and Andrade the other day. I think that could be a good team. Andrade doesn't understand English, Danhausen doesn't understand business. Team them up to get all the monies, or perhaps steal that little boy away from Mr. Stink?
> 
> Sounds fun.
> 
> I'm not a big Danhausen fan, but I like comedy in my wrestling. There's potential here, we'll just have to see where things go. My guess is Danhausen is gonna be a kind of background character in almost everbody's feud, kind of the comedy devil on your shoulder type character, lurking around trying to find a way to make money of of everbody else fighting, without actually getting too involved in-ring himself.


I want to see him constantly finding ways to take money from Matt Hardy. I have no idea of any details, but if Matt Hardy has to be on TV, that should be happening in the background.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Two Sheds said:


> I want to see him constantly finding ways to take money from Matt Hardy. I have no idea of any details, but if Matt Hardy has to be on TV, that should be happening in the background.


I'm totally down.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

It was expected that he was coming in, and I’m happy to see it.

TEQUILA!


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

He’s good in doses, not so much on a weekly basis


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

ajmaf625 said:


> Khan really likes his face painted wrestlers


Brodie Lee Jr. said at least once that he paints his face underneath the Negative One mask. He and Tony K are really close friends. It makes sense that TK is a really big fan of wrestlers wearing face paint.

There are some responses that actually aren’t fans of wrestlers who paint their faces. You guys would NOT have coped well in the 1980s.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Do we really need another comedy wrestler? AEW has enough of that. 

Comedic wrestling isn't my thing to begin with so I couldn't give a fuck about this


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

He looks like he is the third lost cast member of Sting and Darby now.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oracle said:


> Do we really need another comedy wrestler? AEW has enough of that.
> 
> Comedic wrestling isn't my thing to begin with so I couldn't give a fuck about this


Agreed. I wanted AEW to be more sports and serious based. Instead we are main evening with a clown who has a fetish for kicking his foot in someone's groin.


----------



## VanillaRice10 (Feb 16, 2021)

TK better paid for the rights to the tequila song so when he does his tequila bit it’s not missing any music.


----------



## Prince Devitt (Mar 21, 2020)

Give him a monster tag team partner I liked him and PCO as a tag team, thought they worked well together


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Upon reflection, I think they might put Danhausen with Gunn Club since Danhausen got "ass boys" over on Twitter and they have been leaning into it heavily on AEW Dark


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

For those of you who don't know him,

Danhausen is pretty dang clever.

I am a huge fan.

That does not mean I want him pinning Big Show clean.

Let him be entertaining, let him do some occasional spots. Don't oversaturate him or job him out.

Danhausen is the same size as a lot of the clowns AEW pushes.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Never heard of him. Hope he’s good.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

May as well put him in The Elite, they don't have enough bad comedy acts in that stable yet. At this rate they've almost got as many stable members as the nWo. Shit, book Danhausen to win the title off of Cowboy Shit..why not? They clearly don't care about putting out a great product.



Two Sheds said:


> One segment with the Bucks or Trashitty should do it.


Who is Trashitty? Orange Cassidy?


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

WF yesterday: We all love Danhausen. 

WF next week: He's killing the business! Look at his physique! He's driving away casuals! TK is soooo stoopid! Yeehaw! 

I on the other hand find this guy brilliant and can't wait to watch his debut later.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I’m not that high on Danhausen

contrary to popular belief, I am not a fan of comedy wrestling (But LICC, what about OC and Bucks and Kenny etc etc etc) - there are ‘reasons’ that I won’t get into here / but I don’t believe any AEW wrestler is currently a ‘comedy wrestler’ except Naka - and Brandon is a goof of course, but a lovable goof

so - I reserve judgement to see what happens


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Heard somebody mention Danhausen and Andrade the other day. I think that could be a good team. Andrade doesn't understand English, Danhausen doesn't understand business. Team them up to get all the monies, or perhaps steal that little boy away from Mr. Stink?
> 
> Sounds fun.
> 
> I'm not a big Danhausen fan, but I like comedy in my wrestling. There's potential here, we'll just have to see where things go. My guess is Danhausen is gonna be a kind of background character in almost everbody's feud, kind of the comedy devil on your shoulder type character, lurking around trying to find a way to make money of of everbody else fighting, without actually getting too involved in-ring himself.


*First of all, keep him away from Andrade and anything involving Andrade. Secondly, yes, make him the white R-Truth.*


----------



## Broken Bone (Jul 17, 2018)

So... Jay Lethal is a main event talent in ROH, TNA and everywhere that he basically went. He is being booked like a jobber BUT... A comedic act like Danhausen is booked to be a part of the Main Event? (Tony Khan said that he doesn't do comedy wrestling like WWE and here we are.)


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Prosper said:


> I'm pretty sure he'll be doing and writing his own stuff much like the rest of the roster does, if you think the comedy is bad from OC and the Bucks, then it's because that is their idea of funny and the character they want to portray, but you have creative freedom for the most part in AEW so if he's actually funny (haven't seen much of him) then I'm sure he will stay funny.


That's all well and good. Just no title matches with the AEW Champion or beating top guys in 20 minute matches. He's a great editon to the show otherwise.

Unfortunately, AEW has given me no reason to hope for the best in this regard.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Broken Bone said:


> A comedic act like Danhausen is booked to be a part of the Main Event? (Tony Khan said that he doesn't do comedy wrestling like WWE and here we are.)


He doesn't. WWE comedy can make you laugh a few times per year. Nothing funny on AEW, at least not the intentional comedy.


----------



## thevardinator (Nov 6, 2012)

He's not a bad signing and if used correctly could be a solid mid card option.

However they need to be careful, too many comedic wrestlers/gimmicks and you're headed back to early/mid 90's WWF territory.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Danhausen is brilliant in small doses. AEW has a tendency to run things into the ground so whilst I'm happy for Danhausen and happy we'll get some brilliant content from him I can't see AEW recognising that he is best in small doses and booking accordingly.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Broken Bone said:


> So... Jay Lethal is a main event talent in ROH, TNA and everywhere that he basically went. He is being booked like a jobber BUT... A comedic act like Danhausen is booked to be a part of the Main Event? (Tony Khan said that he doesn't do comedy wrestling like WWE and here we are.)


Jay Lethal was never main event material in TNA. The closest he got was around the times of Fortune, but even then he was an upper mid carder for a very short while.


----------



## Broken Bone (Jul 17, 2018)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Jay Lethal was never main event material in TNA. The closest he got was around the times of Fortune, but even then he was an upper mid carder for a very short while.


The potential was there and you could see that he behaved like a star. Jay Lethal was in his early twenties during his TNA run and there would have been no point in rushing him. (Like a Jungle Boy)

He may have not been in the main event but the potential was IT. Danhausen is not a main event player and should never appear on that spot.


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

No idea who this guy is but I found myself cringing when I saw him pose. Danhausen, Orange and Cole together look small time. Imagine someone who is used to watching WWE and seeing men like Lashley, Lesnar, Reigns etc watching this. Straight away they would rightly assume that AEW isn't on WWE level.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Broken Bone said:


> The potential was there and you could see that he behaved like a star. Jay Lethal was in his early twenties during his TNA run and there would have been no point in rushing him. (Like a Jungle Boy)
> 
> He may have not been in the main event but the potential was IT. Danhausen is not a main event player and should never appear on that spot.


Of course it was there, but he left because of how bad things got there. 

Just because he distracted in the main event doesn't mean that he's a main eventer.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

What's got me confused is the people on here that hate 90% of people in AEW and call them geeks or w.e. that are so high on Danhausen and people who like the majority of AEW's roster being unsure or down on him. 

These fans boo who they normally cheer and cheer who they normally boo...

I feel like Danhausen is gonna be one of the more divisive favourites on this board, you're either gonna love him or hate him -- there will be be no middle ground.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Jones1 said:


> No idea who this guy is but I found myself cringing when I saw him pose. Danhausen, Orange and Cole together look small time. Imagine someone who is used to watching WWE and seeing men like Lashley, Lesnar, Reigns etc watching this. Straight away they would rightly assume that AEW isn't on WWE level.


Yep! Lashley, Lesnar and Reigns are not bad comedy spots and can be taken seriously. You know when the dude with his hands in his pockets is cooler than any other comedy act in the company they have a problem.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> What's got me confused is the people on here that hate 90% of people in AEW and call them geeks or w.e. that are so high on Danhausen


He has charisma about him and perhaps most importantly he is a massive breath of fresh air to an AEW product that is pretty much the same old shit.

Good match, WWE guy debuts, bad comedy guy gets super push, good match, WWE guy debuts etc.

Danhausen is fresh, he's someone AEW can create and make their own but he needs to be booked properly that's the most important thing. Many people including myself will very quickly change their mind on him if he comes into AEW and starts feuding with/beating the likes of Jericho.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

First impression account:

For me, the initial shock felt like a brief, exciting reveal, quickly followed by a few seconds on a tightrope of "looks like a star" vs "looks like a joke". Ultimately, his commitment to the act (in particular his serious, believable facial expression juxtaposed with the comedic action), supported by the crowd's obvious support for him, left me feeling impressed and intrigued.

However, at the time, I assumed he was a celebrity and this was a Johnny Knoxville-like appearance. After Dynamite, I remembered his name and watched some clips on YouTube. From the 1st minute of the 1st video, I could see this guy's brilliance, and instantly became a fan. I even see him as having incredible mainstream potential to attract non-wrestling fans, and that's without ever having seen him wrestle.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Give it less three months before people moan about him repeatedly for being lumped in with The Best Friends.


----------



## Broken Bone (Jul 17, 2018)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Of course it was there, but he left because of how bad things got there.
> 
> Just because he distracted in the main event doesn't mean that he's a main eventer.


It's already too much. Tony Khan book like a video game. When it's past a certain time, you don't debut this type of joke characters.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

Not seen much of him. Is he as bad as Orange Cassidy or worse?


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Top bins said:


> Not seen much of him. Is he as bad as Orange Cassidy or worse?


Much worse. He speaks, unfortunately. Much more tolerable and better with a mic than Omega or the Bucks though.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Danhausen is a gimmick that's cute for about 5 minutes, and then slowly gets more and more awful. There's zero substance here. It's a shallow meme for shallow-brained fans.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I don’t know that AEW needs more comedy/silly/funny, (attempts at) comedy segments. I hear this guy is pretty funny but so was the OC stuff 3 years ago. It got old QUICK. TK also has this habit of putting questionable talent on TV weekly while we’re left to wonder where’s this and that guy?


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

WrestleFAQ said:


> It's a shallow meme for shallow-brained fans.


Ouch.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Danhausen has worked so hard to cultivate a following. Like MJF, you will almost _never_ see him break kayfabe. So you can say he's a goof and all, but at least he stays consistent and doesn't go on podcasts telling us how fake the business is like 'serious' stars such as Orton, Cody, Jericho and so on.

Ring of Honor produced some of the most stripped down, serious pro wrestling shows in the USA. Yet Danhausen managed to carve a niche there because he was a talented _novelty_. If he's used that way, as opposed to consistently planted in major programs, then he will be beloved in AEW. Do not force-feed him every week, make him a guy who pops up and makes you laugh. He could steal Marvez's microphone and become a roving reporter for example.

If I was AEW, I'd bin every comedy concept (Dark Order, Cutler, Nakazawa) and have only Danhausen and OC (who I'm bored of, but from a business POV he clearly has value) as the lighthearted relief to an otherwise serious product. Unfortunately, the risk is there of Danhausen being added to the aforementioned rather than replacing them.

Also, for those weary of seeing rehashed faces and programs from the Fed, guys like Danhausen and Brody King offer something different - zero exposure on national television, blank slates for AEW to work with. I'd be bringing in more guys from ROH/MLW. The Briscoes, Bandido and Dragon Lee would already be signed if it was my billions running the show.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Danhausen has worked so hard to cultivate a following. Like MJF, you will almost _never_ see him break kayfabe. So you can say he's a goof and all, but at least he stays consistent and doesn't go on podcasts telling us how fake the business is like 'serious' stars such as Orton, Cody, Jericho and so on.
> 
> Ring of Honor produced some of the most stripped down, serious pro wrestling shows in the USA. Yet Danhausen managed to carve a niche there because he was a talented _novelty_. If he's used that way, as opposed to consistently planted in major programs, then he will be beloved in AEW. Do not force-feed him every week, make him a guy who pops up and makes you laugh. He could steal Marvez's microphone and become a roving reporter for example.
> 
> ...


Exactly. Many on here think I hate comedy, but I just hate stupid. Jericho in WCW is a good example of a midcard guy (at the time) actually being funny. Man of 1004 holds (armbar!), Ralphus, etc. I still remember that stuff 25 years later.

Other examples of good comedy in wrestling:


The Rock (Everything)
Kurt Angle (Milk truck, tiny cowboy hat, sexy Kurt)
Some DX stuff (dressing up as the Nation)
Norman Smiley (I thought it was dumb at first, but man did that guy win me over eventually haha)
Funaki (Indeed)

Examples of bad and goofy comedy in wrestling:


Santino
The New Day
Hornswoggle
The stink face
Every dance routine other than Ernest Miller
Trashitty
The Dork Order (I liked the initial cult vignettes though)
Best Friends and the dumb minivan
Marko Stunt
Cutlet
Nakazawa

Now there were plenty of other examples of bad comedy from back in the day too, but I simply tried to forget they existed, while I remember the good stuff decades later.

I am worried 2-3 weeks from now I will be back in here wanting Danhausen gone too because AEW seems to not be able to help themselves when it comes to dumb, goofy, unfunny comedy and they will likely throw Danhausen in with the clowns. But he at least is skillful enough to be entertaining on his own and I really hope they let him do something away from the other junk to see if he can connect with this audience. I am definitely going to give him a chance.

The fact that he almost always stays in character like MJF like you said and takes himself seriously are the best things about him. He is honest about his motivations and has an internal logic that is hilariously consistent. "I pour teeth into other people's mouths because they already have teeth in their mouths so I can't be disqualified for that." Brilliant.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Oh dear god. More goofy indy bullshit. Thought they were trimming the likes of Stunt etc?


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

thisissting said:


> Oh dear god. More goofy indy bullshit. Thought they were trimming the likes of Stunt etc?


AEW is becoming ROH 2.0 at this point

When ROH relaunches, i would laugh if it ends up being more successful and mainstream than AEW.


----------



## RockettotheCrockett (Oct 30, 2021)

Make him be the host of his own interview show kinda like Pipers pit where he talks to random guests. I mean Britt Baker had the waiting room but that disappeared.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> What's got me confused is the people on here that hate 90% of people in AEW and call them geeks or w.e. that are so high on Danhausen and people who like the majority of AEW's roster being unsure or down on him.
> 
> These fans boo who they normally cheer and cheer who they normally boo...
> 
> I feel like Danhausen is gonna be one of the more divisive favourites on this board, you're either gonna love him or hate him -- there will be be no middle ground.


It wasn’t an nxt reject and it stopped a terrible match for at least a second.

its a plus.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

From what I've seen on YouTube, the guy is hilarious, gets his gimmick, and is also pretty good in the ring. His style of comedy is very unique, and different from everyone else currently on the roster.

As far as how they use him, I have no idea. I think it would be hilarious if he goes up to Sting and Darby during an interview and acts like they're supposed to be great friends, "brothers in paint", etc. Then they just act like "who the hell is this guy?"


----------



## wrasslin_casual (May 28, 2020)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *After making a surprise appearance in the main event, Tony Khan has announced that Danhausen is officially All Elite! Even the people who hate the goofy shit on this show can appreciate his special brand of comedy.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486532166477565953*


Goofy show which is supposed to "present wrestling like a real sport"....just got more goofy. SO REALISTIC!


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

I can't wait for his eventual feud with OC so I can watch the Internet burn.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

3venflow said:


> but at least he stays consistent and doesn't go on podcasts telling us how fake the business is like 'serious' stars such as Orton, Cody, Jericho and so on.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Jericho was at least good for most of his career, so I would take that over anything with lifelong goofs.
> 
> But...knowing late stage Jericho, this will end in a vat of teeth or something he thinks is funny, but is actually really dumb.


*I'm just afraid that they'll put Danhausen in segments with the Aerosol Assclowns every week.*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

^ That's just Danhausen pretending to be a human being.

But in seriousness, I hadn't seen that and I guess he joins the 90% who don't treasure kayfabe. The 10% are MJF and Japanese wrestlers.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

My other thing is this: does he wear the face paint all the time? If so, then you have him on TV when there’s a Sting, Darby Alin, and also Santana/Ortiz who all dawn face paint as well.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> What's got me confused is the people on here that hate 90% of people in AEW and call them geeks or w.e. that are so high on Danhausen and people who like the majority of AEW's roster being unsure or down on him.
> 
> These fans boo who they normally cheer and cheer who they normally boo...
> 
> I feel like Danhausen is gonna be one of the more divisive favourites on this board, you're either gonna love him or hate him -- there will be be no middle ground.


Cornette likes Danhausen, so that's going to influence a lot of people


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Very nice, very searched for.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Eddie Kingston should be Danhausen's official teeth dealer. Works perfectly Eddie is the type of guy that knocks teeth out and he's a hustler. Danhausen needs teeth. Connection made.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Cornette likes Danhausen, so that's going to influence a lot of people


*The "Cornette hates comedy" crew is going to be confused about this one.*


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Broken Bone said:


> It's already too much. Tony Khan book like a video game. When it's past a certain time, you don't debut this type of joke characters.


O.....kay?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Cornette likes Danhausen, so that's going to influence a lot of people





The Legit Lioness said:


> *The "Cornette hates comedy" crew is going to be confused about this one.*


Tbf he did commit to never watching him wrestle, which is hilarious


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Fuck. I don't want him anywhere near anything I watch. He's got like two unfunny jokes and idiots circlejerking about him online have destroyed any possibility of me giving him a chance.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

GNKenny said:


> That's all well and good. Just no title matches with the AEW Champion or beating top guys in 20 minute matches. He's a great editon to the show otherwise.
> 
> Unfortunately, AEW has given me no reason to hope for the best in this regard.


Why because one guy in OC has gotten one title shot and beat Jericho in a mimosa gimmick match? That’s nowhere near enough to doubt them as it’s not an M.O., if it was I wouldn’t even watch. If AEW did it often I would understand your concern but there’s no reason to believe that Danheusen will be beating top guys and getting title shots against guys like Hangman, Punk, or MJF especially seeing as wrestling is not his strong suit. I think you can rest easy on this one.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Broken Bone said:


> It's already too much. Tony Khan book like a video game. When it's past a certain time, you don't debut this type of joke characters.


Says who? 

The beauty of wrestling is that it is art at its very core and the rules can be whatever you want them to be. 

Danhausen was instantly over last night and not only did he get a big pop but he got a chant too. That reaction proved that what they did there worked. He isn't a main event player for having debuted in the main event. 

Maybe you and some other online fans didn't like it, cool story. But that live reaction from those in attendance trumped the voiceless voices online. 

The live crowd helps drive the show, not the angry ranting online crowd.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

They should have debuted CM Punk the same way.


----------



## sonnyleesmith (Apr 3, 2018)

Not a fan, but I can see why others would be. 

Low risk signing, imo. He’s gonna sell a ton of merchandise.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

sonnyleesmith said:


> Not a fan, but I can see why others would be.
> 
> Low risk signing, imo. He’s gonna sell a ton of merchandise.


*I'm surprised they haven't printed him a tee already. Ronda Rousey's stooge got a shirt instantly. *


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

IronMan8 said:


> First impression account:
> 
> For me, the initial shock felt like a brief, exciting reveal, quickly followed by a few seconds on a tightrope of "looks like a star" vs "looks like a joke". Ultimately, his commitment to the act (in particular his serious, believable facial expression juxtaposed with the comedic action), supported by the crowd's obvious support for him, left me feeling impressed and intrigued.
> 
> However, at the time, I assumed he was a celebrity and this was a Johnny Knoxville-like appearance. After Dynamite, I remembered his name and watched some clips on YouTube. From the 1st minute of the 1st video, I could see this guy's brilliance, and instantly became a fan. I even see him as having incredible mainstream potential to attract non-wrestling fans, and that's without ever having seen him wrestle.


You get it.

Danhausen has worked incredibly hard to get to where he is now and I'm pleased as punch he's been signed up. He's entertaining as fuck. Who cares that he isn't 300lb's and doesn't know 672 wrestling moves? The crowd adored him from the off, the pop is evidence of that.

I also loved the fact he didn't hang around, to took the chair, pose, walk away.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *The "Cornette hates comedy" crew is going to be confused about this one.*


That's only because he sent cornette some cameos sooking up to him.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Yay, another indy midcard geek!

...AEW just needs even more of 'em, huh?


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Perplexed to see a lot of the people that always hate on AEW comedy (which I agree comedy in wrestling usually it's cringe or sucks) like this Danclownsen guy.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Brodus Clay said:


> Perplexed to see a lot of the people that always hate on AEW comedy (which I agree comedy in wrestling usually it's cringe or sucks) like this Danclownsen guy.


He's AEW now, which automatically means he's the best thing ever.

Not the first time stuff like that happened.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

A comparison between Danhausen vs other recent signings in the 12 hours following their All Elite announcements, look closely at the likes and retweets :











Danhausen is all about the buzz. 

Those who are complaining are very clearly Ass Boy marks.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Scuba Steve said:


> A comparison between Danhausen vs other recent signings in the 12 hours following their All Elite announcements, look closely at the likes and retweets :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN.

Thats actually insane to me


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

Scuba Steve said:


> A comparison between Danhausen vs other recent signings in the 12 hours following their All Elite announcements, look closely at the likes and retweets :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems to have a decent following obviously so may attract new viewers. Where's Punk's at though?? Want to see how his compares to the rest.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

*It was only a matter of time. *
*His force is too strong, 
Too evil to be denied. *
*Danhausen is All Elite!*


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Scuba Steve said:


> A comparison between Danhausen vs other recent signings in the 12 hours following their All Elite announcements, look closely at the likes and retweets :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His debut also got "Tony Elite" trending in the top 15. People can hate wrestling comedy all they want, but Danhausen has a following and sells merch better then most guys on TV. He is also someone that is pretty self aware of his limitations, so I doubt he is going to pitch ideas to work long matches. Most likely he will be a backstage skit guy who occasionally wrestles in tag matches.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

He was the top non-AEW seller on PWTees in 2021. Not sure how merch splits work in AEW, but they should be able to monetize him easily. Perhaps he can add a little variety to the Sting/Darby act with some non-obnoxious comedy. Deadpan Darby and over-the-top Danhausen could be quite the odd couple.

He's currently injured and still has a way to go before returning, but I'd be very wary of having him wrestle much anyway. He's not horrendously bad or anything but I couldn't call him good in the ring. In fact, he's a rare exception to AEW's general recruitment policy of high workrate guys. Even character wrestlers like Bray Wyatt, Braun Strowman and The IIconics didn't get signed, but Danhausen convinced Tony Elite.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Can't wait for some of these on screen interactions with Danhausen :

Britt Baker
Cory
Dustin Rhodes
Hanger
Dark Order
Colt
2.0
-1
Butcher, Blade, Bunny
Stat
Abadon
Ruby


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Hope they keep this geek off tv and firmly on YouTube and bte. Don't want to watch bad comedy every week will end up just like raw.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Prized Fighter said:


> His debut also got "Tony Elite" trending in the top 15. People can hate wrestling comedy all they want, but Danhausen has a following and sells merch better then most guys on TV. He is also someone that is pretty self aware of his limitations, so I doubt he is going to pitch ideas to work long matches. Most likely he will be a backstage skit guy who occasionally wrestles in tag matches.


That's the perfect way to use him. Honestly, I think he could have the best Talk Show Segments since Roddy Piper.

Give him a desk like Conan and let him do the Pee Wee Herman dance to his music and completely be his himself and ask whatever questions he wants to his guests.

Could do a Danhausen segment every week for 10 mins on either Dynamite or Rampage.

The guy is fantastic at what he does.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486871037925068800


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Guy looks like a cosplaying mark. Who on earth would wear any of his merch out in public lol.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

"Who is this fucking geek" 

-Me, every time Khan signs anybody.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

thisissting said:


> Guy looks like a cosplaying mark. Who on earth would wear any of his merch out in public lol.


Me, and there’s a good chance my kids as well.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Lol bet you have all the hornswaggle r truth and santino merch too. Way to go!


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

thisissting said:


> Lol bet you have all the hornswaggle r truth and santino merch too. Way to go!


Why would you assume that just because I like one comedy gimmick means I like all comedy gimmicks? 

Just because you like sting does that mean you like all wrestlers with face paint?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Sad Panda said:


> Why would you assume that just because I like one comedy gimmick means I like all comedy gimmicks?
> 
> Just because you like sting does that mean you like all wrestlers with face paint?


He does, he's a huge Brother Love mark.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

You really think aew needs more goofy comedy? Seriously bro that's one of its main issues. They have improved a fair bit since they signed some serious talent like punk and Danielson. Comedy is OK now and then but aew certainly have enough already.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Even Danhausen has a better physique than Adam Cole.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Sad Panda said:


> Why would you assume that just because I like one comedy gimmick means I like all comedy gimmicks?
> 
> Just because you like sting does that mean you like all wrestlers with face paint?


No this guy wears face paint and he clearly sucks.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

Any chance he crosses paths with the house of black? They're pretty evil. And people would definitely boo them if they kicked the shit out of danhausen


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I'd actually like to see Danhausen team with someone who is super serious because that would be funny.


*Wish granted:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486871037925068800*


----------



## Broken Bone (Jul 17, 2018)

Scuba Steve said:


> Says who?
> 
> The beauty of wrestling is that it is art at its very core and the rules can be whatever you want them to be.
> 
> ...


Not everyone is going to like it and criticism is important for the betterment of the product. The point is not to kiss the audience that you already have in the backside, you have to bring in the ones like myself and others into the product. 

Their live Audience is packing minor arenas and they have to aim for bigger stages and arenas. If you just dismiss the fans that doesn't like the product, you are basically saying that they should just stay at the level they are until the "arena" fans stop showing up eventually.

So yeah... "Cool" story.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Brodus Clay said:


> Perplexed to see a lot of the people that always hate on AEW comedy (which I agree comedy in wrestling usually it's cringe or sucks) like this Danclownsen guy.


Comedy is fine if it’s

1. actually funny

2. not in the main event of your show.

Young Bucks dying their hair and Omega walking to the ring with his shirt rolled up in his mouth is not only not funny but was a world championship program

From what I’ve seen, Dan is pretty funny we will see how AEW uses him. You’d hope we won’t see him in main event angles but with AEW you really never know.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

thisissting said:


> Guy looks like a cosplaying mark. Who on earth would wear any of his merch out in public lol.


Bold of you to assume his fans go out in public.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Prized Fighter said:


> Most likely he will be a backstage skit guy who occasionally wrestles in tag matches.


I remember when people said the same thing about Orange Cassidy, lol


----------



## The real Axel (May 20, 2006)

Another clown emerges from the clown car


----------



## Chris Herrichico (Feb 27, 2015)

Great signing - Love that Danhausen


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

So a lot of us have questioned AEW’s use of comedy on the show as it is usually not funny. Jericho’s vignette on Cody in the first few months of AEW’s existence, absolute gold. OC putting his hands in his pockets? Terrible..

Danhausen is actually hilarious.

In saying that, his character needs to grow on screen. You can’t just whack him on tv and expect crowds to gravitate toward him. He needed to be introduced, via a backstage segment or vignette. He’s not a great wrestler so he won’t win over the usual AEW audience with a 20 minute spot fest, but he will make you laugh with a mic in his hand. I fear they’ve already ruined it though.


----------



## H4L (Dec 22, 2009)

Danhausen's stuff with the Gunn Club is pretty hilarious.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cult03 said:


> So a lot of us have questioned AEW’s use of comedy on the show as it is usually not funny. Jericho’s vignette on Cody in the first few months of AEW’s existence, absolute gold. OC putting his hands in his pockets? Terrible..
> 
> Danhausen is actually hilarious.
> 
> In saying that, his character needs to grow on screen. You can’t just whack him on tv and expect crowds to gravitate toward him. He needed to be introduced, via a backstage segment or vignette. He’s not a great wrestler so he won’t win over the usual AEW audience with a 20 minute spot fest, but he will make you laugh with a mic in his hand. I fear they’ve already ruined it though.


One of the funniest moments in AEW was the Bucks and Santan/Ortiz fighting all over the arena and someone gets thrown into the washroom door. It flies open and Cassidy is just chilling in there with his hands in his pockets.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

H4L said:


> Danhausen's stuff with the Gunn Club is pretty hilarious.


idk how I was expecting him to sound, but it wasn’t like that. Sounds super annoying, I dont think he’s for me after watching those videos.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Danhausen already making the Ass Boys more relevant than at any other point in their AEW career.

Billy should force them to use that theme since he likes Danhausen, unlike his boys.


----------



## Missionary Chief (Aug 1, 2021)

I got a couple laughs out of his introduction.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Maybe he can do stuff during the ad breaks.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Dave's AEW contract must be coming up too since he let this be published on his website:*


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Dave's AEW contract must be coming up too since he let this be published on his website:*
> View attachment 115990


Has this person been in a coma? Their first match as a promotion had a legless guy in it. AEW is what it is.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Broken Bone said:


> Not everyone is going to like it and criticism is important for the betterment of the product. The point is not to kiss the audience that you already have in the backside, you have to bring in the ones like myself and others into the product.
> 
> Their live Audience is packing minor arenas and they have to aim for bigger stages and arenas. If you just dismiss the fans that doesn't like the product, you are basically saying that they should just stay at the level they are until the "arena" fans stop showing up eventually.
> 
> So yeah... "Cool" story.


Criticisms are fine and I am sure AEW loves them as it gives them a chance to take a look at themselves and their product thru a different lens. But not all criticisms are valid, there is no one right way to present your product.

But there is a fine line between trying to attract new fans and trying to not piss off your current fans.

There aren't going to book the show around the feelings of the online marks and smarks when the live reactions are far stronger and more noticeable than the few and far between fans typing angrily on their keyboards.

And AEW is currently doing as good and sometimes better with attendance figures compared to Vince's product. They also are putting up similar numbers in key demos which works for TNT/TBS and advertisers. Keeping their core fan base happy while trying to organically grow that base and spark new interest is how they keep butts in the seats. People don't lose interest when they are happy and continuously intrigued by fresh new stories and directions.


----------



## Ram Jam (Feb 20, 2017)

E-drones: "being over and selling merchandise is all that matters"

Also E-drones: "dAnHAusEn sUCkS"


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I'm thrilled for Danhausen and glad he's finally appeared on an AEW show. His unique sense of humour deserves a platform. He seems to be getting on with the Ass Family and might eventually even make me not loath the Ass Boys. Ok, that's probably too much to ask, but I'll give it a chance. 

Please don't fuck this up, AEW. The folks doing bad comedy - and there are a few major offenders in this - need to leave Danhausen to do his very nice, very evil (actually funny) thing without 'help'.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

H4L said:


> Danhausen's stuff with the Gunn Club is pretty hilarious.


That song is fucking awesome! lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Derek30 said:


> One of the funniest moments in AEW was the Bucks and Santan/Ortiz fighting all over the arena and someone gets thrown into the washroom door. It flies open and Cassidy is just chilling in there with his hands in his pockets.


No, that was incredibly dumb.


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

At least this guy can work matches. Yes there's alot of comedy ,but it is often on to of a good match. Similay to the comedy in the Memphis territory.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Leviticus said:


> At least this guy can work matches. Yes there's alot of comedy ,but it is often on to of a good match. Similay to the comedy in the Memphis territory.


Shhhhh! Please don’t remind people that comedy and wrestling have literally been hand in hand for decades. It’s ONLY AEW midgets and their neckbeard loser fan base that enjoy this stuff. Back to our regularly scheduled programming of buff 280 beef cakes battling it out!


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

Ugh what an awful signing. Just another comedy geek who isn't actually funny.


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

Sad Panda said:


> Shhhhh! Please don’t remind people that comedy and wrestling have literally been hand in hand for decades. It’s ONLY AEW midgets and their neckbeard loser fan base that enjoy this stuff. Back to our regularly scheduled programming of buff 280 beef cakes battling it out!


Comedy in AEW isnt the same as comedy in the territory days. In the old days comedy was mainly used to further an angle. AEW's brand of comedy is done in place of angles, and most of the comedy in AEW is specifically designed to mock the wrestling business and make it look as fake as possible.

Every time I see Pockets or anyone else from Chikara on national tv, it makes me sick.

Co medy in the territory days served a purpose. Usually to humiliate the heel, allowing the face to keep from losing steam with the fans, while also giving the heel a reason to seek revenge, allowing a feud to be extended. 

Modern comedy wrestling typically just seeks to make fun of wrestling. Pockets for example based his entire gimmick around mocking the fact that wrestling is scripted and making it look as fake and phony as possible.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Danhausen has the potential to take the world by storm, this could prove to be a much bigger signing than it appears right now. 

He's got mainstream celebrity written all over him.



Derek30 said:


> One of the funniest moments in AEW was the Bucks and Santan/Ortiz fighting all over the arena and someone gets thrown into the washroom door. It flies open and Cassidy is just chilling in there with his hands in his pockets.


I remember that, it was _the_ moment when my opinion flipped on Orange Cassidy and I started to like his segments.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

Dude does nothing for me so far.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487446667016261638


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

IronMan8 said:


> Danhausen has the potential to take the world by storm, this could prove to be a much bigger signing than it appears right now.
> 
> He's got mainstream celebrity written all over him.
> 
> ...


This guy gets it. The comedic timing was on point. Funniest thing I’ve seen in AEW.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Everybody knows that Orange Cassidy is a gimmick used by a pro wrestler, right? If you have seen his matches you could see that the Master of Sloth Style is a marketing slogan OC can use to sell t-shirts and other merch. 
He knows he isn’t hurting anyone with his low energy leg kicks. It would be comparable to any other wrestler using slaps to the face (unless you are Rick Rude who could knock people out). It’s also similar to the spot where wrestlers get into shoving matches or smacking your opponent in the side of the head - I believe it is called paintbrushing. 

Cornette never told his listeners that the paintbrush spot was mocking wrestling. It’s a mind game…and nobody wins mind games more than Orange Cassidy can. Corny was making everything about himself, again. Fire Ant must have cancelled an OVW booking. He didn’t give Jim a reason that was acceptable to Jim.

That is how it all started with Kenny Omega back in Cornette’s ROH booker/helper. People have stood in place and taken all kinds of the fakest looking shit in wrestling. When Road Dogg or Dusty did their wobbly punches and bionic elbows they managed not to ruin the entire industry that is pro wrestling. The G’D People’s Fucking Elbow does not help the image of pro wrestling any whatsoever. It might actually be worse for the image of wrestling than OC’s little kicks. The Rock is The Rock. That was his FINISH whenever the mood would strike him.

so, in conclusion Orange Cassidy is not a plague sent down by <insert favourite deity here> to kill off what remains of the wrestling business. The Rock, however, might be a dark horse for causing irrefutable danageto the very same industry. His stupid grade 5 level insults where he talked about pancakes and pie or strudel…that was embarrassing to me as a fan. Perhaps I should specify The Rock did many many better promos that I did enjoy. He was the laziest promo in wrestling from time to time though. 1999 was such an all-or-nothing year for quality in both WWE and WCW.

BUT…Orange Cassidy is probably more afraid of you guys who hate him than you should realistically be afraid of him...and the scourge he will apparently be bringing to AEW. Orange is so much more harmless than fans have been led to believe by an informative yet carny former wrestling manager. People can’t even use their own words when they want to belittle and discredit workers like Orange Cassidy. Who knows? Maybe Corny’s recent focus on Adam Cole will keep the OC hate to a minimum for at a least a little while.


----------



## Necrolust (Mar 4, 2015)

Yay, finally we see Danhausen in AEW, fantastic character. Very pleased with this very nice, very evil signing.


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> Everybody knows that Orange Cassidy is a gimmick used by a pro wrestler, right? If you have seen his matches you could see that the Master of Sloth Style is a marketing slogan OC can use to sell t-shirts and other merch.
> He knows he isn’t hurting anyone with his low energy leg kicks. It would be comparable to any other wrestler using slaps to the face (unless you are Rick Rude who could knock people out). It’s also similar to the spot where wrestlers get into shoving matches or smacking your opponent in the side of the head - I believe it is called paintbrushing.
> 
> Cornette never told his listeners that the paintbrush spot was mocking wrestling. It’s a mind game…and nobody wins mind games more than Orange Cassidy can. Corny was making everything about himself, again. Fire Ant must have cancelled an OVW booking. He didn’t give Jim a reason that was acceptable to Jim.
> ...


there's a big difference between a move being "unrealistic" and a guy playing around and looking overtly fake on purpose. the thing is the gimmick could actually be something if he treated it seriously and gave his depth and not as a one note joke.


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

Ghost Lantern said:


> For those of you who don't know him,
> 
> Danhausen is pretty dang clever.
> 
> ...


he reminds me of mick foley with his mankind or dude love gimmicks. they were out there or wacky put he took them seriously so you bought in. he never felt phony or like he was just jackin off.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Khan is no better than Vince, he just had to stuck danhausen with one of favourites that he keeps shoving down the fans throats, much like how he paired an over adam page with another one of his failed projects in the dork order.

I'm sure someone will say danhausen eing paired with the butt buddies is part of some great long term storyline that will come to fruition in the year 2026.

Danhausen was made for pairing with a more serious act to complement each other's characteristics. Sticking him in a group of goofs waters down his act.


----------



## Stargasm (Apr 10, 2013)

His merch is selling like hot cakes right now. He may be a comedy act, but he's already surpassed most of the roster in terms of driving awareness and $$$


----------

